# Joke of the Day.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A lawyer, an Illegal Alien, a Pathological Liar, a Muslim, a Socialist, and a Black Guy walk into a BAR.

Bartender says: 
"What'll it be, Mr. President


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I have another joke for you all..... Chuck Smith.......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

good one.


----------

